# My Indoor "Pond"



## eepaul (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a project I built a few years ago, when I was first getting into 'woodworking' although I dont know if I would really call it a woodworking project. At the time I had a drill and a handsaw, and made it using those two tools. There are tons of mistakes and things I could do much better now, but I am planning on moving in a few months, and will just completely rebuild it then. The pictures are all from when I first built it, the plants have now completely filled the top section and are all overflowing the sides. I will try and take a picture of it now and load it soon.


----------



## eepaul (Oct 16, 2013)

Last


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Nice job.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great humidifier also! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Impressive. :thumbsup: It appears that the plants like it too. :smile:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

I really like that idea! That's so cool!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I got some FROGS for it!!!!!


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like a very relaxing/calming area, neat.

You could put cheap goldfish in the bottom section and watch them get really big...


----------



## eepaul (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback. There are actually 4 goldfish in the bottom, theyre about 3 years old now and yes, they have gotten pretty big. The top part of the system acts like a bio filter for the fish waste, and the plants use the fish waste as fertilizer. As soon as I can find my camera charger Ill take some new pictures, as I said the plants have all gotten much bigger and really filled out the top.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cool sushi bar


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool build! A great addition inside the house and fun to see the fishes swimming. Great job! Like the bio filter for the fish waste. I would love to see those grown plants that filled the top.


----------



## eepaul (Oct 16, 2013)

Finally found my camera charger and got around to taking some updated pictures. 

For some reason the site won't let me upload any other pictures. Ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice build. Is the sushi almost ready?


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

eepaul said:


> Finally found my camera charger and got around to taking some updated pictures. For some reason the site won't let me upload any other pictures. Ill try again tomorrow.


The pictures are behind the ads. Hit the button to bring to the front.....


----------

